# Laich



## burak (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
endlich ist es bei mir auch soweit, die Fische haben neulich ihre Eier gelegt. Die Laichbürste hab ich nun ins Aquarium getan. Sollte ich einen Aquariumfilter einbauen. Wenn ja, jetzt sofort oder nachdem die Tiere geschlüpft sind? Ich freu mich schon auf eure Tipps.


----------



## burak (15. Mai 2015)

hier nochn Foto vom Aquarium


----------



## pema (15. Mai 2015)

hallo Burak,
stimmt dein Profil? 1000L Volumen und Goldfischbesatz?
Also dann würde ich den Fischlaich im Teich lassen und hoffen, dass es viele Laichräuber gibt.
Hört sich jetzt für dich vielleicht etwas seltsam an, aber was machst du denn nachher mit 50 oder mehr Goldfischen in deinem Teich?.
petra


----------



## burak (15. Mai 2015)

Da sind nur paar Eier. Und den neuen (größeren Teich) werde ich die kommenden Monate bauen. Bis dahin sind die kleinen im Aquarium besstens aufgehoben.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Mai 2015)

Womit möchtest du die Jungfische füttern ?

Google mal nach Atemia. Im Teich würden Sie vielleicht selber was finden. Ich selber habe aber auch schon verschiedenerlei Fische gezüchtet und bin immer wieder stolz wenn ich es mal wieder geschafft habe....zumeist aber Aquarienfische.


----------



## burak (16. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit den Artemias. Ich werd mich aufjedenfall darüber ekundigen.


----------



## pema (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo ?Burak?,
ja dann setze doch schon mal die ersten Fotos des ersten Spatenanstiches deines neuen Teiches ein.
Tipps brauchst du sicherlich auch noch.
60cm tief ist dein jetziger...zum Glück war der letzte Winter so mild in unserer Region. 
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Mai 2015)

Das muss schon einige Zeit vor dem Schlüpfen angesetzt werden.....sonst verhungern dir deine Fische gleich nach dem Schlüpfen. ....auch Pantoffeltierchen sollte man bereit halten


----------



## burak (16. Mai 2015)

Der neue Teich ist noch bei der Planung, aber Fotos von den Zeichnungen und vom Grundstück kommen aufjedenfall noch rein. Natürlich  brauche ich Tipps , dafür bin ich ja hier. Der Teich ist 8-10 Jahre alt. Die zu der Zeit gekauften Goldes sind auch Heute top fit. Die etlichen Winter haben dem Teich und den Fischen nie Probleme bereitet. Damit es so weitergeht tue ich ales.

Tottobas ich bin echt dankbar für deine Tipps. Entschuldige mir meine Unwissenheit über das Thema. Es ist das erste mal, dass ich Goldfische züchte. Den Teich haben wir schon ca. 8-10 Jahre. Klein ist er zudem und deswegen wollte ich nie Nachwuchs haben. Da der neue Teich gebaut wird, denke ich es ist Zeit Papa zu werden.


----------



## burak (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute.
Bei einigen Eiern hat sich etwas Pilz-/Fellartiges gebildet.Man sieht es leicht auf dem Foto. Ist das schlecht für die Eier? Was sollte ich dagegen tun. Und ich würde immer noch gerne wissen ob ich den Filter jetzt schon anschließen sollte ?


----------



## pema (18. Mai 2015)

Die Eier sind verpilzt. Dagegen kannst du jetzt nichts mehr tun. Ist wohl der normale Ausschuss bei Fischeiern (ebenso wie bei Amphibien).
petra


----------



## burak (18. Mai 2015)

Oo das ist sehr schade jetzt 
Ich sehe da noch paar Eier die nicht verpilzt sind, versuche die noch zu retten.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Mai 2015)

Google mal nach Erlenzapfen soll helfen, sonst könntest es mit Seemandelbaumblätter versuchen. Besser vielleicht die liebe Chemie nimm eSHa 2000, fungol oder mycopur

ansonsten mußt du nach Medukamenten mit Methylenblau fragen....sollte in jedem Zooladen rum stehen. Die verkaufen das sogar. 

Als Filter, ein Schwammfilter mit Luftantrieb. Fillter würde ich immer sofort ins Becken machen. Die Wasserbewegung bringt Sauerstoff an die Eier und der Dreck bleibt im Filter hängen.

.....entweder du reagierst jetzt sehe schnell oder du wartest auf die nächsten Eier.


----------



## burak (18. Mai 2015)

Ja genau das habe ich auch gelesen. Ich werd morgen in den Laden gehen.
Als ich gerade wieder in den Becken schaute hab dieses Tier entdeckt. Kann mir jemdan sagen was das für eins sein könnte. ?


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Mai 2015)

Eintagsfliegenlarve.....muss raus ...frisst die gerade geschlüpften Fische.


----------



## Joschiiie96 (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo!

Weiße bzw. verpilzte Eier musst du sofort entfernen, da sich der Pilz auf umliegende Eier auswirken kann. Für die Fischzucht im AQ ist häufiges Wasserwechseln Pflicht, das heißt täglich oder alle 2 Tage 50% des Wassers wechseln. Außerdem brauchst du dringend eine Luftpumpe um für Bewegung und Sauerstoff im Wasser zu sorgen. Einen Innenfilter darfst du nicht reinhängen, da es keinen gibt, dessen Ansaugschlitze so klein sind, um keine Fischlarven einzusaugen. 
Erlenzapfen oder Seemandelblätter sind wie bereits erwähnt auch von Vorteil, aber auf die Dosierung achten.
Ein feine Sandschicht wäre auch gut, da die kleinen Larven nach dem Schlupf zum Verpilzen neigen, wenn sie viel auf der glatten Glasoberfläche "grasen" oder nur rasten.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Mai 2015)

Joschiiie96 schrieb:


> Innenfilter darfst du nicht reinhängen, da es keinen gibt, dessen Ansaugschlitze so klein sind, um keine Fischlarven einzusaugen.


Wie haben das dann nur Generationen von Aquarienern mit Schaumstofffiltern geschafft. Man muss schon wissen was man tut. 

Ich hatte immer einen Filter im Becken. Im schlimmsten Fall nimmt man eine feine Hamburgermatte mit Luftheber.

Auch verpilzte Eier muss man nicht entfernen, wenn die nicht wie bei Bundbarschen dicht an dicht liegen. Die Pilze sind sowieso im Wasser. Beim umrühren in der Fusselbürste kann man beim entfernen von Pilzeier die wenigen gute Eier auch noch schädigen.


----------



## burak (20. Mai 2015)

Also ich denke auch wie tottoabs. Die Eier haben sich seit 3 Tagen nicht verpilzt, aber bei denen, die verpilzt sind, hat es höchstens 1-2 Tage gedauert, dass sie verpilzt wurden. Ich hatte gestern Seemandelbaumblätter reingetan, scheint wirklich das Verpilzen gehemmt/gestoppt zu haben. 

Und den Filter werde ich drinne lassen, weil meiner Meinung nach die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Wasser unstabil wird viel höher ist, als das die Jungtiere vom Filter verschluckt werden.

Luftpumpe ist auch drin und wird zwischendurch eingeschaltet.

Ich bedanke mich bei allen.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Mai 2015)

burak schrieb:


> Und den Filter werde ich drinne lassen,


Was für ein Filter ?


----------



## burak (21. Mai 2015)

Es ist ein kleiner Schwammfilter


----------



## Joschiiie96 (21. Mai 2015)

Ich bin Aquarianer und züchte Wildfang-Corys.

Mit Innenfilter meine ich keine HMF sondern "Kompaktfilter". Schaumstofffilter waren damit also nicht gemeint.
Ein HMF ist der einzige Filter, der die Larven sicher verschont.

Jedes verpilzte Ei gefährdet umliegende, daher sollten diese entfernt werden. Mit einer Pinzette geht das ruckzuck und wenn man etwas Gefühl hat, schädigt man gar keine anderen Eier.
Nicht nur Buntbarsche legen Eier nebeneinander.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Mai 2015)

Meine Corys haben die Eier auch dicht an dicht gelegt, gut nicht immer. Wie bei Bundbarschen hatte ich glaube ich geschrieben...    

Weiterhin hast du dir glaube ich nicht das erste Bild angesehen.....bei so einer Laichburste ist das schon was ganz anderes als bei den Leichpläcken welche u.a. einige Corys produzieren....meine Panda hatten die Eier auch eher im Aquarium verteilt.

Bei der Laichbürste und dem 60 Literbecken ist es nicht so einfach da einzelne Eier raus zu fusseln ohne das andere zum Grund fallen oder gedreht/ abgestreift werden. 

Bei Bettas muss man sich das immer sparren. 

Die besten Filter zur Fischzucht sind im Aquarium nach meiner Ansicht Schwammfilter. Die kann man auch noch im Becken ausdrücken um den Jungfischen Einzeller zu präsentieren.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-PCS-Set-Aq...65?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4d327bc639














 Der Eheim Aquaball Innenfilter geht auch noch wenn man einen kleinen Kauft und den dann mit zusätzlichen Elementen verlängert. Bei Garnelen z.B. ist der auch OK.

Weiterhin habe ich auch schon einen Außenfilter genutzt. Habe einfach eine Matte vor den Einlauf geklemmt. Geht auch.


----------



## burak (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Freunde !

Heute ist ein ganz besonderer Tag für mich, da die Fische nun aus den Eiern geschlüpft sind. Ich hätte kaum gedacht, dass man sich so sehr darüber freuen kann. 
Hier lade ich noch welche Bilder von den jungen Goldis hoch.
Mich würde noch interessieren, wie oft ich die füttern soll. Gelesen habe ich mal, dass man es 2 bis 3 dreimal am Tag machen soll. So wie ich es verstanden habe, ernähren sie sich aber zu Beginn von ihren Dottersäcken.
Naja ich freue mich jetzt schon auf eure Ratschläge.

MfG Burak


----------



## burak (24. Mai 2015)

Hier die "nur etwas" gelungenen Fotos.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Mai 2015)

Dottersack...da sieht man kaun noch welche.
Infusorien ganz Sparsamm...wenige Tropfen die ersten 3 Tage. Wenn Atemia vorhanden können da auch gleich ein paar ganz kleine mit bei.

Kleine Mulmschicht am Boden ist kein Schaden wenn der Fillter plätschert.


----------



## max171266 (25. Mai 2015)

Moin,
Bei mir haben meine Koi am Vatertag, meinen Teich auf Links gedreht 
Habe etwas Laich in ein Aquarium gepackt, was schon mit Filter eingefahren war.
Und siehe da nach 6 Tagen waren die ersten Flüge 
Heute sind sie schon so um die 1cm groß....
Und was soll ich sagen Heute ging es wieder Los....und eine andere Dame wurde beglückt 
Gesagt getan und etwas vom Laich, ab ins Aquarium 
Nun lasse ich mich mal Überraschen, was aus den kleinen so alles hervor kommt.
Da es meine erste Koi brut ist, bin ich natürlich sehr neugierig 
Lg Manfred


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2015)

max171266 schrieb:


> Da es meine erste Koi brut ist, bin ich natürlich sehr neugierig


Was fütterst du ?

In einem eingefahrenen Becken haben Sie bestimmt erst was gefunden, bei 1 cm gehen sie vielleicht auch schon an Staubfutter. Was hast du zuvor gefüttert?


----------



## max171266 (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
Da der Laich an den Fadenalgen hing, hatten sie schon mal ein paar Einzeller zum knabbern.
Danach Artemias und Eigelb....
Bei der jetzigen Größe fangen sie schon an, gemahlenes Koi Futter zu nehmen!
Also bis jetzt sieht es gut aus, wachsen und gedeihen bestens.
Lg Manfred
Ps. mache morgen mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## max171266 (27. Mai 2015)

Moin,
Hier mal ein Paar Bilder der kleinen.
Der Laich ist vom 14.05.15 und sind ca. 1cm groß.


----------

